# Philodryas baroni breeding?



## mkv (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi

Me and my mate have 1.2 adult Philodryas baroni in our collection. 1.1 green ones and 0.1 light blue.

They are in the same enclosure right now without any brumation and the male shows interrest in mating.

However, do we need a brumation-period for them for a successful breeding?

Thank you.

Kindest regards,
Miro
Crotalus.se Reptilforum - Hem


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

mkv said:


> Hi
> 
> Me and my mate have 1.2 adult Philodryas baroni in our collection. 1.1 green ones and 0.1 light blue.
> 
> ...


I bred mine this year and last year without any brumation. From my understanding, they will mate pretty much any time of the year. I would suggest, though, that you provide a choice of laying areas. You may also want to consider breeding mice so that you have some live pinks when they are ready to feed, as I have found that the hatchlings can be a nightmare to get started.


----------

